# Dog Urinating In House



## coldwetnoses (Jan 5, 2012)

In December I moved from a house with a backyard and doggy door, to an apartment where my dog is kenneled when I am gone and is taken outside every few hours. The first few weeks went great with only 1-2 accidents in the house. This past week however, my dog is having multiple accidents in the house daily. She used to stand near the door and that was her sign of wanting to go out. She now is urinating and defecating around the house or near the front door. I have taken her to the doctor to see if she has an UTI but she comes back clean every time. I am at a loss of what to do now. I scold her when she goes to the bathroom in the house, but that doesn't seem to work as she goes to the bathroom again soon after. Does anyone have any advice of what to do or which training steps to take?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Scolding a dog for peeing in the house is useless. they don't know what you're scolding them for. They might even think you're scolding them because you hate urine/poo in general, and that can cause problems.

You must start again with house training as if she were a puppy. Dogs don't generalize well. She may not understand that peeing inside in your new home is wrong, even if she was perfect about house training at your old home. So start over. Take her outside every 2 hours and praise her and treat her if she goes outside. Inside, don't let her out of your sight. Tether her on a leash attached to your belt if you must, and every time she looks ready to pee, or starts to pee, say "Ah Ah!", pick her up and take her outside. Then praise and treat her for finishing outside.

Clean up every place she's going inside with an enzymatic cleaner. Soap and water is not enough. If she can smell the tiniest trace, she'll go there again.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> *Scolding a dog for peeing in the house is useless. they don't know what you're scolding them for. They might even think you're scolding them because you hate urine/poo in general, and that can cause problems.*
> 
> You must s*tart again with house training as if she were a puppy.* Dogs don't generalize well. She may not understand that peeing inside in your new home is wrong, even if she was perfect about house training at your old home. So start over.* Take her outside every 2 hours and praise her and treat her if she goes outside. Inside, don't let her out of your sight. Tether her on a leash attached to your belt if you must, and every time she looks ready to pee, or starts to pee, say "Ah Ah!", pick her up and take her outside. Then praise and treat her for finishing outside.*
> 
> *Clean up every place she's going inside with an enzymatic cleaner.* Soap and water is not enough. If she can smell the tiniest trace, she'll go there again.


This is my response exactly.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! As the others said, dogs don't generalize well. And one common reason for setbacks in potty training is a change of environment or routine. She has had both, as she is in a new home, AND has a different schedule (because she is now crated).

So, she just needs a quick "re-training" for her new home.


----------

